# UK Settlement Visa - Refused?



## ninjabunny (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Im panicking!!!!!! I just submitted all my documents yesterday at VFS. I am applying for an Unmarried Partner. I have gathered as much documents as I can for the application. Here is the thing though, my partners original divorce papers got lost in the post, I have waited for a month for it to come but no post. Since any other copy of his divorce papers is to no avail, we then decided to submit the "photographed copy" of the said paperworks. some of the pages is a bit blurry but readable nevertheless. I have also attached the Royal Airmail receipt for their reference and had a covering letter stating what happened.

Any of you guys know if this can be enough reason for the ECO to refuse my application? 

Please any comments greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Documents lost*



ninjabunny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im panicking!!!!!! I just submitted all my documents yesterday at VFS. I am applying for an Unmarried Partner. I have gathered as much documents as I can for the application. Here is the thing though, my partners original divorce papers got lost in the post, I have waited for a month for it to come but no post. Since any other copy of his divorce papers is to no avail, we then decided to submit the "photographed copy" of the said paperworks. some of the pages is a bit blurry but readable nevertheless. I have also attached the Royal Airmail receipt for their reference and had a covering letter stating what happened.
> 
> ...


I'm not from the UK but, I've had to deal with similar issues, lost original copies, there's an office, not sure what it's called in the UK but there's an office that handles all these original documents and they can print out and certify another one. I don't think photo's will be accepted, they need copies certified.


----------



## ninjabunny (Aug 14, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'm not from the UK but, I've had to deal with similar issues, lost original copies, there's an office, not sure what it's called in the UK but there's an office that handles all these original documents and they can print out and certify another one. I don't think photo's will be accepted, they need copies certified.


Oh my gosh! does that mean I will get a refusal? the problem was my partner travels a lot and haven't got the chance to sort out another copy in UK. He is in LA at the moment and will return to UK on 2nd week of December as he is finishing off a project. Would they refuse my application because of the divorce decree? I mean, we have met all the requirements, i.e, proof of cohabitation way back when we where in Dubai and then Bangkok thats total of solid 4 years, he is earning 72,000GBP / annum, we've got payslips, bank statements for the past 14 months, have all occasional cards way back 2010, submitted more than 50 photos together and of our travels made over the past years, statement from friends and family members about our relationship, we have proof of accommodation in UK (council tax bills, utility bills)
We have a statement about our previous relationship just his divorce decree. I went to Makati post office over 3 times, contacted the postman almost everyday for the past 2 weeks but no post. 

THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!!


----------



## ninjabunny (Aug 14, 2014)

I suppose all that hard work not to mention time and money spent to get all those docs sorted will go to nothing. Gutted now


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mail system is slow*



ninjabunny said:


> I suppose all that hard work not to mention time and money spent to get all those docs sorted will go to nothing. Gutted now


Well they accepted your package that way so who knows? The mail system is very slow here along with bad weather and many holidays, so many ways to delay a delivery... eventually your paper's should show up because it's just documentation, who'd wanna take that, as long as the address was correct it should show up, I wouldn't give up on checking your mail daily.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The problem as I see it is that the UK government are under the kosh to limit non-european immigration into the UK, especially with an election next May. Also immigration is big in the news here in the UK at the moment. All of your paperwork should be checked before it gets to an ECO and if not correct the application rejected. If they have specifically asked for divorce papers I guess they will expect originals or certified copies only.


----------

